# is this gill curl?



## si 74 (Apr 10, 2006)

after seeing a post a few weeks ago i have got all worried about my elong and i would really appreciate it if someone could clear this up for me 
and if it is gill curl what can i do about it ? i have had him near on a year and his gills have always been the same . my water is fine and he is on a good diet with plenty off room

many thanks 
si


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Seems to be a minor case of it. usually if the operculum (sp) is curled it is permanent but I do not see it in this case. You can live with it, feed healthy, and keep the water as best to your abilities or you can surgically trim it, place hydrogen peroxide, mercurochome (sp) or some other anti infectant and place fish back in the water. The pic from the humeral spot to the head looks weird compared to the tail. Did you alter these pics in any way ???


----------



## si 74 (Apr 10, 2006)

hello dr giggles . no fella i haven't touched them , it was a mates cam as mine is very low quality and i could not of got that close with that much definition.. i know he spent a lot on the lens as he is part time photographer . all i asked him to do was get as much of ther gill area as possible . but no photo shop or anything like that( i wouldnt no how to use it ). 
thank you for your time 
si

edit ..

sorry just a thought did you open them up to full size cause i thought they looked funny when i posted them up here untill i did that ?
otherwise i couldnt tell you


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I just enlarged the last 2 pics which are pretty good quality pics and it doesn't seem to warrant any action on your part. Does not look that bad at all. If thats how he came and it hasn't gotten any worse over the year than I wouldn't even sweat it.


----------



## si 74 (Apr 10, 2006)

ok thanks again 
si


----------

